# Any word on new 16-35 F4



## RGF (Jun 14, 2014)

just wondering if this lens has surfaced or is about to surface?


----------



## brad-man (Jun 14, 2014)

Mine has been on preorder from Canon since the middle of May with a scheduled ship date of 6-27-14. I received a notice from Canon yesterday that the estimated ship date has been moved up to 6-20-14 (this Friday). I don't know how that translates to normal retail release, but there you go.


----------



## RGF (Jun 14, 2014)

brad-man said:


> Mine has been on preorder from Canon since the middle of May with a scheduled ship date of 6-27-14. I received a notice from Canon yesterday that the estimated ship date has been moved up to 6-20-14 (this Friday). I don't know how that translates to normal retail release, but there you go.



from the canon website (USA)? Do you know if they ship sooner to consumers than they do to major accounts such as B&H or Amazon?


----------



## brad-man (Jun 14, 2014)

RGF said:


> brad-man said:
> 
> 
> > Mine has been on preorder from Canon since the middle of May with a scheduled ship date of 6-27-14. I received a notice from Canon yesterday that the estimated ship date has been moved up to 6-20-14 (this Friday). I don't know how that translates to normal retail release, but there you go.
> ...



Yes, from Canon USA. 

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=20956.msg397632#msg397632

As I said in my response, I don't know how that translates to normal retail release, but it can only be good news for reviewers and preorders. The ratio of how many lenses Canon have to release as opposed to how many lenses are on preorder is another question.


----------



## apacheebest (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi Friends,

No sign of this Lens till now in India, Australia or Middle East.

Awaiting the same here too.

Anil George


----------



## SophieCarrPhotography (Jun 16, 2014)

Such bad timing - I'm about to go to the Lofoten Islands in arctic Norway and would just _love_ this lens to take with me 
Unless there's a copy sitting at Heathrow airport on Wednesday I'll be without it for a little longer!


----------



## Bennymiata (Jun 17, 2014)

It's already on sale in Australia.
Has been for a 2 weeks or so.


----------



## apacheebest (Jun 17, 2014)

Bennymiata said:


> It's already on sale in Australia.
> Has been for a 2 weeks or so.



Last time i checked it was not on www.canon.com.au site , now i see it thanks for updation.

http://www.canon.com.au/en-AU/Personal/Products/Cameras-and-Accessories/Camera-Lenses/EF-16-35mm-f4l-IS-USM

Anil George


----------



## SophieCarrPhotography (Jun 17, 2014)

I called Calumet Cameras (UK) today and they had no idea of shipping dates - and said that Canon doesn't give them firm dates to start with, because they don't want to commit to them, perhaps. But still no sign of the lens in the UK. I guess therefore they could just show up tomorrow, or still be another couple of weeks. Lots on pre-order, not surprisingly!


----------



## timcz (Jun 18, 2014)

Bennymiata said:


> It's already on sale in Australia.
> Has been for a 2 weeks or so.



Its on both part of the websites, and now in the e-store, but you still cant purchase it as far as I know. None of the stores here have it yet, and when I asked canon direct, they still said "June, but not available yet"


----------



## Bennymiata (Jun 18, 2014)

It's available here.

http://www.digidirect.com.au/camera_lenses/canon/wide_angle_zoom/canon_ef_16-35mm_f4l_is_usm

I was in one of their stores on Monday and saw it on display.


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 18, 2014)

1) At least in the US, I don't think it's out yet. I have a rental 16-35 F/4L IS on order from LensRentals (at first availability) and they keep pushing it out as stock has not yet arrived.

My planned rental comparison (as I lack any ultrawide right now) is to stack it up at 24mm and 35mm against my pretty damn sharp 24/70 F/4L IS at F/4, F/5.6, F/8, etc. If the MTF charts are any indication, the new 16-35 should beat the 24-70 quite well in the corners at same apertures.

I also plan to see how wide I can shoot that 16-35 and not see vignetting with my Lee setup. I'll run combinations of 2 slots + CPL ring + no polarizer, 2 slots + CPL ring + CPL in place, etc and see when I lose the corners due to obstruction.

If (a) it's as sharp as billed and (b) obstruction with the Lee setup only occurs wider than (say) 20mm, I will buy one straightaway. 

2) Some gentleman in Malaysia got his hands on a copy and made a video about it, see this other thread I posted: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=21284.0

I also have a daily Google troll of 'canon 16 35 ("hands-on" or review)' with a date limiter of the past week. Little to no activity other than forum discussions just like these.

- A


----------



## timcz (Jun 19, 2014)

Bennymiata said:


> It's available here.
> 
> http://www.digidirect.com.au/camera_lenses/canon/wide_angle_zoom/canon_ef_16-35mm_f4l_is_usm
> 
> I was in one of their stores on Monday and saw it on display.



Really? I was talking with a friend of mine who works in the Brisbane store, and they are still expecting it in July. I've put my pre-order in with them. 

EDIT : Canon have just updated their website today to say that its in stock (from them direct).


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 19, 2014)

Update: http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/06/canon-ef-16-35-f4l-is-hitting-retailers/

Thom Yorke, when questioned for comment, said: "This is really happening."

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 20, 2014)

Update: I just got a call -- LensRentals' stock just arrived. The EF 16-35mm F/4L IS must now be shipping in the US.

- A


----------



## dlleno (Jun 20, 2014)

Mine is coming from B&H with Shipment confirmation for 27th. I see others are getting theirs on the 24th I guess I didn't play the shipping method game right. Lol


----------



## PhilA (Jun 20, 2014)

Picked up mine yesterday from Sun Studios in Sydney. ;D


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 21, 2014)

The content is finally trickling in on the interwebs:

http://www.benneumannphotographyblog.com/canon-16-35mm-f4-is-unboxing/
(Nice side by side for scale with the 24-70 F/4 IS and 70-200 F/2.8 IS II, which is an odd coincidence as those are my two zooms as well.)

Still no reviews yet. Jeez, it's been like 24 hours, what's taking so long? 

- A


----------



## RGF (Jun 21, 2014)

got word from B&H and Canon Direct that lens shipped today. Expect to arrive early next week.


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 22, 2014)

More more more!

10 minute rambly hands-on walkthrough:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3eyPk_ICBk

- A


----------



## apacheebest (Jun 23, 2014)

Hello Friends,

This Lens is available now in India at all major canon dealers past 1 week.

MRP is 78K INR , ask your dealer for discount.

http://www.canon.co.in/personal/products/interchangeable-lens-camera/lenses?languageCode=EN

Lens 10-18mm is also available now.

thanks

Anil George


----------

